# ODIN trouble



## winbin (Aug 26, 2011)

I am trying to return to stock fw. using following thread
http://androidadvices.com/update-sam.../#.UBKUGGGe4-8

http://teamovercome.net/p7500/?page_id=5

When my SGT is ON and connected to PC , the PC sees it as internal storage. However when I go to recovery-downloading mode and start ODIN, ODIN doesn't detect it. 

What's the problem?


----------



## bsdodson (Apr 4, 2012)

winbin said:


> I am trying to return to stock fw. using following thread
> http://androidadvice..../#.UBKUGGGe4-8
> 
> http://teamovercome....7500/?page_id=5
> ...


I have the same exact problem. I really hope that someone can help.


----------



## manicnerd (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you have the samsung drivers installed?

Maybe try following these instructions (http://galaxytabhacks.com/galaxy-tab-10-1-unroot/how-to-unrootupdate-to-official-ics-android-4-0-4-on-galaxy-tab-10-1/)...they worked fine for me today


----------



## bsdodson (Apr 4, 2012)

I figured it out....felt like a complete idiot. I'm no stranger to development and flashing roms but for some reason i didnt realize i had to press continue on the disclaimer to get odin to show my girlfriends tablet as ready. Thanks anyway


----------

